# Fashion Magazines and Tabloids



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Any other NTs out there who actually thumb through that kind of crap? BY NO MEANS do I actually BUY the stuff - but my roommate (ISFJ) does, each week.

If I'm on the toilet, or I'm bored eating breakfast (and not in the mood to go on here, which has been a weekday early breakfast get-up ritual) and THE NATIONAL ENQUIRER is nearby, my hand fingerwalks to it, like...










and next thing I know, I'm gawking at Kate Gosselin's bingo wings. Cosmopolitan's astrologer told me that I'd be regretfully questioning my ways this week, but that as long as I wear the Sexy Winter Season tapered boots, everything'll be a-OK.

Is God becoming an ESFP? Will wearing tapered boots really prevent this from happening? What if they're black and on sale for 75% off?

P.S. If you do indulge in this kind of sin, list the magazines, in descending order of average reader's IQ. Thanks.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Tabloids? Nah, you can read celebrities dirty laundry online for free.
Fashion rags? Not anymore mostly due to limited funds, and the fact that there are a lot of fashion/makeup websites and blogs I can also access for free.

But when did buy magazines I usually purchased the following:
French Vogue (not often since they were expensive)
Numero (another French magazine that I bought more often than French Vogue because I liked the spreads better, but again not that often because they were likewise expensive)
Teen Vogue (Liked it at first, then found it to be a bit redundant) 
Nylon (Stopped purchasing after they started to become a _wee_ bit too mainstream for my taste)
Flare (Canadian fashion mag akin to Elle, even though Canada has its own Elle magazine. Got bored of content, not creative enough)
i-D (British mag, not really my type of magazine, but bought it whenever it had nice spreads)

As you can see, I was just as into this stuff as you are, in fact I still am I've just learned that the internet holds everything I need:laughing:

And forget tapered boots, lace-ups are where it's at


----------



## red mage (Nov 30, 2010)

I like to mess around in fashion magazines and work out the image they promote. And GQ always has factoids like how to flip eggs in the pan, or clean your eyebrows. I love that shit.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I have looked through a lot of things like that to try to understand that part of our culture. But, it tends to just piss me off, and I already understand it at this point, so theres no reason for me to keep on observing the trainwreck. Now I just ignore it all unless a related issue arises and someone needs to pull their head out of their ass and be reminded of what it all means.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

My grandmother used to have piles of the tabloids and I'd flip through them. Sometimes found interesting things. Fashion mags... not so much


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

> Any other NTs out there who actually thumb through that kind of crap?


I'm certainly not one of them. Nor should such clutter be considered an indulgence; think of it as cultural sewage.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Fashion magazines are free softcore porn.


----------



## PhillyFox (Sep 2, 2010)

I do subscribe to which is...sort of a fashion mag. But it has more than makeup and clothes in it. It also has health and exercise tips, some good irl stories. I do look at the fashion section and do some "shopping," in that if I see something I like I know where to go and how much it'll cost instead of wasting my time going through stores and clothes racks.


----------



## Valiums (Aug 29, 2010)

I read everything, and fashion magazines are not exempt from this. Information is information is information! And some of it can be really useful.
Tabloids and Enquirers, though, are just for fun.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll occasionally read real fashion magazines, like Vogue or Elle, and I like NEET, an online independent fashion magazine. Lula is a really cool British fashion magazine, if I can get my hands on it.

Anyway, I don't consider Cosmo a _fashion_ magazine. It's more of a general women's managzine. Tabloids are awful. The only time I flip through one is when getting my hair done, and then it's for comedy. I end up asking my hairdresser who half the people are because I haven't heard of most c-rate tabloid celebs. 

When it comes to magazines, I mostly read music magazines, like Filter & Under the Radar.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

I don't read either and definitely wouldn't pay for them. I think I'm a very fashionable person, though. Occasionally I happen upon a fashion blog online and every time I've found that they love outfits and clothing that people would snicker about if they actually saw someone wearing in real life. The other thing I've found they alll have in common is obnoxious liberal partisan political overtones that make them seem even stupider than some of the stupid articles of clothing they are longing for.


----------



## Tash (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't read tabloids. The closest I've come to reading a tabloid was me holding one open and "spacing out" while looking at the page so I would not have to engage in small talk with my hair stylist.

I will look through fashion magazines from time to time though and have even subscribed to a fashion blog for college students (and actually read almost every post). I like knowing what I can expect other people to start wearing and it has some good tips and ideas, online discount codes, and random links for me to look at while waiting to fully wake up in the morning.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Tash said:


> I don't read tabloids. The closest I've come to reading a tabloid was me holding one open and "spacing out" while looking at the page so I would not have to engage in small talk with my hair stylist.


That's a great mental image... an INTP with glazed half shut eyes drooling on a picture of Oprah's cellulite while a hair lady's fluttering about its head. :laughing:


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

I dont buy fashion mags and stuff unless I'm traveling somewhere and I need to pass time. I mainly look at the colorful and glossy pics and compare my body with the beauties LOL :happy:


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 8, 2010)

I love reading the front cover in the line at the supermarket. Octomom, Sarah Palin, jon+kate, lindsay lohan. It's all amazing. Whole Foods disappointing me with their boring mags on how to live green and healthy..


----------



## Jazzlee (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't buy them myself, but living with an ESFP sister with a mountain of 'em, it's sort of hard to resist reaching for one when you're really bored, lol. Especially now that she has donated me about ten of them and my computer takes forever to load one page.

I used to buy Cosmopolitan in my junior high years, though. I think tabloids are a serious waste of money since there're plenty of celebrity gossip blogs online for free, but if I'm really bored, I'll actually look it up just for the heck of it.


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

Hmm well I'm kind of a fashion mag elitist. Give me a Paris Vogue to read though and I'll be thrilled for the next hour. But this is because I love beauty, I love photography, I love delicate and beautiful women, I love conceptual clothing design, I have an extremely aesthetic eye (Si- like, if you will) and it's honestly an artistic experience for me, it inspires me. And also I like to practise my french.

But reading a tabloid magazine makes me want to go on a shooting rampage and then blow my head off.


----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

I read over the headlines for the tabloids in line at the grocery and usually just chuckle to myself about Miley Cyrus getting abducted by aliens or whatever shit is on the cover.

Fashion mags? I don't buy them, but sometimes I do read them in library. I actually love looking at clothing catalogs for fun, I steal them from stores all the time just to look at them. It's fun and helpful for planning my own wardrobe.

If I were rich and had lots of free time, I would totally be one of those high fashion snobs and waste my money on designer clothes.


----------

